# Samsung Galaxy 46 mm - where to get new watch faces?



## oli77

I have a nice Galaxy watch with a stainless steel bracelet on it and I have started to look for new watch faces. I always go to the Galaxy wearable app on my phone to download new ones, but find the selection a bit limited.

One in particular I liked and lost (had to reset the watch) was a Boogaloo watch face that was greyish blue and woody and had a recessed or 3D -like dial. Can't find it anywhere any more.

Where do you guys running smartwatches get new faces for them?

Thanks


----------



## wease

Download the Facer companion app from the Galaxy Gear store then with Android or iPhone app store download the Facer app. And just search for faces. Some you purchase some are free.

Also can do the same thing for an app called WatchMaker. Thousands of faces on both to choose from.
Enjoy

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease

Some examples of Facer faces









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Thanks, wease -- I had been wondering whether it was worthwhile to install Watchmaker or Facer.


----------



## oli77

wease said:


> Download the Facer companion app from the Galaxy Gear store then with Android or iPhone app store download the Facer app. And just search for faces. Some you purchase some are free.
> 
> Also can do the same thing for an app called WatchMaker. Thousands of faces on both to choose from.
> Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


THanks Wease, I'll be doing this and reporting back. 
For now I am still enjoying a blue Phoibos on my wrist. But I am ready to go back to my smart watch period, I am all over this.
Can you see if you can find a Boogaloos-style watch face there in the meantime?


----------



## kramer5150

+1 vote for watchmaker. I paid $5-6 for the premium version 5-6 years ago. Sill use it today / all the time.

facer is also nice, lots of choices on there too.


----------



## oli77

Oh yeah, got Facer on it. Nice.

Can't find that Boogaloo though. 

Did get a nice green digital display for now.


----------



## wease

Yes, had to Google what those faces were. Don't see any but there are thousands of choices

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77

What's the story on the bezel of your galaxy? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## wease

Amazon sells different types of bezel covers, metal stickers, just wanted to change the look. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77

Cool! Massive thanks!


----------



## oli77

I thank you again, for a bezel as well.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen

I like watches with an analogue 24-hour display (see https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/photo-album-24-hour-watches-107859.html).
It's astounding how many people make watch faces for the abovementioned apps and tag them "24h analog" when they have a digital display.


----------



## oli77

You got that right!


----------



## oli77

Several I had fun with.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

